# Are pc interface and VGA the sam thing on hd tv's



## Confuzled (Dec 15, 2008)

Basically im planning on buying a new tv soon and i found a good TV it says it has pc interface and i was wondering if PC interface and VGA are the same thing if not what does it mean?


----------



## TxTazDad (Aug 1, 2008)

usually yes, it refers to a VGA input, most of the new TVs have an s-video input as well which is what I use when I hook my laptop up to my plasma


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a 26" LCD HDTV that I also use as my monitor. The only issue is setting the comp to a resolution the TV can handle. You need to do this ahead of time as the TV will show a blank screen if it cannot resolve the image. They're listed in the manual.


----------

